# Expense Tracker 2.0 Celebrates Christmas & New Year



## hsenidoutsourcing (Nov 12, 2012)

Christmas & New Year is the season of peace and goodwill until people go shopping and get the bill! And it's the season when people buy this year's gifts with next year's money.

So, they should concern about their savings to spend their next year with a sustainable financial status.

*Expense Tracker 2.0 is offering a special 40% price reduction on all in app purchases on 29th December 2013 to help it's users to start saving.*

Expense Tracker 2.0 is a mobile application which is especially designed for its user's to track their expenses and to manage their savings at the same time and comes as a Universal Application, which runs on all Apple iOS (iPad, iPhone, iPod touch), Android (Tablets & Phones) and Amazon Kindle Fire HD tablets.

Expense Tracker 2.0 is not just about spending, it's also about saving.

Get Expense Tracker 2.0 to you Kindle fire HD:

http://www.amazon.com/Expense-Tracker-2-0-Financial-Assistant/dp/B00B2HWU9E

Expense Tracker 2.0 - Teaser: 




Join us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/ExpenseTracker2.0

For more details: http://www.appspace.hsenid.com/utility-applications/30-utility-applications/applications/44-expense-tracker-2-0


----------

